# Sublimation Red



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Been using Cobra Inks for my sublimation and the reds are not red they are orange. I looked up and searched for answers and found my reds should be about 170/160 0 0 instead of the usual 255 0 0. So I been switching my reds to the 170/160 range and while they look better than orange they are still not a nice popping red color. Anyone recommend some other settings I should try to get a nice red to print?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you post a pic of what graphic or photo you are trying to sublimate? What substrate are you transferring to and which Cobra profile are you using?


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Viper Graphics said:


> Can you post a pic of what graphic or photo you are trying to sublimate? What substrate are you transferring to and which Cobra profile are you using?


thanks for the response will try to get some photos but in the meantime I doing coasters and mugs using TexPrint-R paper. For the profile I am using the C88_PP_PQ_CS4. All other colors look good just having a problem with reds.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Started using Cobra inks last November with an Epson WF-7610.

Had a couple of questions about use and profiles. Sent an email on November 9/16 for help. Today, March 3/17, which is 4 months later, still no response.

Naturally, I had sublimation work to do in that time and waiting 4 months for help is beyond absurd.

Totally ignored what info they sent with the carts & inks and headed out on my own. After considerable testing, I've found parameters which result in the required colors, including proper reds.

It's really easy to do. Just pick whichever combination of profile, transfer paper, output quality and substrate that you want. Run off a test transfer sheet of color swatches and sublimate it on your preferred substrate. Do that for each substrate that you are interested in.

Then simply pick the color which you prefer and use those values in your artwork.

If it's just red, print numerous reds, all with a different value. You'll get what you want and you can forget about Cobra support.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

SublimatorToo said:


> Started using Cobra inks last November with an Epson WF-7610.
> 
> Had a couple of questions about use and profiles. Sent an email on November 9/16 for help. Today, March 3/17, which is 4 months later, still no response.
> 
> ...


Ah so you are saying make a bunch of different squares of different shades of red press it on lets say a coaster and find which red I like best?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13irregular said:


> Ah so you are saying make a bunch of different squares of different shades of red press it on lets say a coaster and find which red I like best?


Yes. Cobra has color swatches for this exact purpose. I found 255,0,100 to be a nice red that we use. 

Here is a video from Cobra on color swatches. I think you have to email them to get the swatches. Or you can Google and download from anywhere.

youtube.com/watch?v=8HuTj8DbcjU


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

splathead said:


> Yes. Cobra has color swatches for this exact purpose. I found 255,0,100 to be a nice red that we use.
> 
> Here is a video from Cobra on color swatches. I think you have to email them to get the swatches. Or you can Google and download from anywhere.
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=8HuTj8DbcjU


Hi I tried 255 0 100 and while it pops nicely it is a bit on the pinker side. Have you got any other suggestions for a nice popping red?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13irregular said:


> Hi I tried 255 0 100 and while it pops nicely it is a bit on the pinker side. Have you got any other suggestions for a nice popping red?


Strongly recommend pressing Cobra's red color swatch sheets and see which one fits your need. It's the only sure way of getting what you want.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

splathead said:


> Strongly recommend pressing Cobra's red color swatch sheets and see which one fits your need. It's the only sure way of getting what you want.


ok good call will email them and see if i can get a red swatch that i can print and press and figure this out. thanks!


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Try:
188 36 60


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

LEO said:


> Try:
> 188 36 60


Thanks for that just tried it and not a deep red, for me at least


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13irregular said:


> Thanks for that just tried it and not a deep red, for me at least


PM me your email and I'll send you the red swatches I received from Cobra


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

splathead said:


> PM me your email and I'll send you the red swatches I received from Cobra


pm sent, thanks so much!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13irregular said:


> pm sent, thanks so much!


Forgot to mention. Don't forget you can always use scissors to 'cut and paste' just the reds you think might work together for 1 pressing. 

Also, if none of these work, I have more reds Cobra sent in a "Bright" folder that may be more vibrant.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

splathead said:


> Forgot to mention. Don't forget you can always use scissors to 'cut and paste' just the reds you think might work together for 1 pressing.
> 
> Also, if none of these work, I have more reds Cobra sent in a "Bright" folder that may be more vibrant.


Thank you so much! Would you mind sending the bright reds too looking for something Red and something that pops!

Again thanks!


----------

